# jsp radiobutton



## Mitro (23. Mrz 2011)

hallo leute ,ich hätte gerne eine frage über functionen, also ich habe eine applikation mit zwei radioButtons eine davon ist für "Anmelden" und "Abmelden" also wie muss ich die function für diese jetzt machen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt wäre das super 
danke schon mal ihm voruas.

:rtfm:


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mrz 2011)

Moin,



Mitro hat gesagt.:


> ich habe eine applikation mit zwei radioButtons eine davon ist für "Anmelden" und "Abmelden" also wie muss ich die function für diese jetzt machen



Bitte was ???:L 

Könntest Du bitte vernünftig und ausführlich erklären, was Du genau tun willst und wo dabei Dein Problem liegt ??

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Mitro (23. Mrz 2011)

Also.. bin beim erstellen einer applikation mit JSP,und da muss ich wenn fertig ist meinen username,email und password schreiben ,habe nocht zwei radiobuttons und nocht ein button,das problem liegt bei den radiobuttons,eine ist für anmeldung die andere für abmeldung, wenn ich meine daten schreibe und auf anmelden drücke dann muss ein neues kästchen"fieldset" kommen und mir sagen das meine abmeldung erfolgreich war oder umgekehrt.


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mrz 2011)

Moin,



Mitro hat gesagt.:


> habe nocht zwei radiobuttons und nocht ein button,das problem liegt bei den radiobuttons,eine ist für anmeldung die andere für abmeldung, wenn ich meine daten schreibe und auf anmelden drücke dann muss ein neues kästchen"fieldset" kommen und mir sagen das meine abmeldung erfolgreich war oder umgekehrt



schön .... :noe:
Und was genau ist nun das Problem ???:L

Poste doch mal den relevanten Code und beschreibe, was nicht funktioniert .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2011)

Hast du ein Servlet oder machst du das alles in der JSP... zeig mal einwenig Code..



> also wie muss ich die function für diese jetzt machen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt wäre das super


diese Jugend ;(


----------



## Mitro (23. Mrz 2011)

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>

<head>
<title>Form Example</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<style type="text/css">
fieldset {
width: 400px; height: 180px; background: #ccc;

}

</style>
</head>

<body>

 

<fieldset>

<table>
<tr>
<td class="caption">Pseudo
<td><input type="text" name="txtName" size="17" /></td>
</tr><tr>
<td class="caption">E-mail
<td><input type="text" name="txtemail" size="48" /></td>
</tr><tr>
<td class="caption">Password
<td><input type="password" name="txtPwd" size="17" /></td>
</tr><tr>
</tr><tr>
</tr><tr>
</tr><tr>
<td><input type="radio" name="radios" value="radio1" checked="checked" />Anmelden <td> 
<input type="radio" name="radios" value="radio2" />Abmelden <td>

</tr><tr>

</tr>
</table>
<br />
<p><input type="submit" name="Valider" value="Validieren"/></p> 

</body>
</html>
```



Das ist mein code,jetzt möchte ich eine verbindung zur meine datenbank herstellen und wenn und wenn ich auf validieren drücke kommt ob meine daten richtig sind oder nicht und wen ich auf anmelden drücke ist es für die anmeldung oder abmeldung.


----------



## JimPanse (23. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

also das hat erstmal gar nichts mit jsp oder java zu tun sondern erstmal mit HTML und wie man korrekt ein Formular schreibt! 

Bei dir fehlt das form-Element!

```
<form action="/<serlvet>" method="get">
	<fieldset>
		<legend>Bitte einloggen</legend>
		<label for="email">E-Mail:</label>
		<input type="text" name="email" id="email" class="text" />
		<label for="feld2">Passwort:</label>
		<input type="password" name="passwort" id="passwort" class="text" />
		<input type="submit" value="Anmelden" class="submit" />
	</fieldset>
</form>
```

so im nächsten Schritt verbindest du das ganze entweder mit einem Scriplet oder einem Servlet -> das nach der Deklaration in der web.xml über das action="" Attribut gesetzt werden kann. Im Servlet nimmst du dann die Parameter entgegen und prüfst ob die Daten in der Datenbank vorhanden sind!

Grüße


----------

